# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Bol u trtici

## Apaurina

Ženskice, nisam nigdje pročitala o ovome, pa se obraćam vama. Možda koja od vas zna što je to. Nemam kad ići doktoru, a i iskreno, ne da mi se.

Naime, poslije poroda, koji je bio prije 6 mjeseci, još uvijek osjećam prilično jaku bol negdje prilično duboko između trtice i debelog crijeva, i to kad sjedim. A dok sjedim, ako stisnem mišiće unutra, osjetim kako nešto "šeće" simo-tamo. Kao da se nešto potrgalo, kao da je nekakva hrskavica slomljena. 
Naučila sam sed nekako sjediti da ne boli, ali to ne mogu uvijek. Recimo, u automobilu me najviše boli.

Ima li tko kakvih iskustava s time?

----------


## miha

u trudnoći nisam mogla sjediti više od 5min koliko bi me trtica počela rasturati (i to od 7.mj na dalje). rodila sam prije godinu dana i još mi trtica nije 'normalna', boli me nakon dužeg sjedenja pa i sama tražim odgovor na pitanje koje si postavila...

možda će ti neke cure reći da je to od razmicanja kostiju, da tako treba biti, da će to sve doći na svoje - ali ja unaprijed postavljam pitanje: a zašte mene boli kad sam rodila na carski i kosti mi se nisu razdvajale?!

----------


## Apaurina

Miha, jedini logičan zaključak mi je da ti je beba radila popriličan pritisak na crijeva i sve dolje, pa sad, iako si rodila carskim, još osjećaš posljedice. Ipak mislim da su ti se kosti raširile, jer se sve oralo raširiti da bi beba imala mjesta. Ne šire se kosti samo pri porodu.

Ali stvarno mislim da se meni nešto potrgalo tamo dolje. Naime, osjećam da se nešto miče, nešto što prije tamo nije bilo.

----------


## barakuda

Apaurina, ja imam isti problem kao i ti, mislila sam da je to normalno neposredno nakon poroda, ali evo 5 mj. nakon, isti problem, pogotovo ako duze sjedim. Kukovi su mi se vratili na staro jos prije 2 mj., sad jos samo cekam da se i iznutra sve poslozi, ili se uzaludno nadam??? Ima li neka iskusnija mama po ovom pitanju??
Takodjer sam primjetila da ako mi stolica nije redovita, imam bolove u trtici kao pri porodu (naravno u ublazenoj verziji), je li to tako i kod tebe?

----------


## Mony

Ja sam zbog bolova u trtici bila na dvotjednom bolovanju tijekom trudnoce, jer sam dosla do trenutka kad mi je nuzno bio potreban odmor, jer nisam mogla uopce sjediti.
Ni nakon poroda (a isto je zavrsio s carskim, iako je pocetak bio vaginalni) nije bol nestala. 
Imala sam osjecaj ko da mi fali neki misic tamo  :? 
Godinu dana od poroda se stanje polako pocelo normalizirati.
Zatim sam ponovo krenula s pilatesom, pa osjetila vece poboljsanje, a sada takvu bol osjetim mozda u petak kasno popodne na poslu, nakon iscrpljujuceg radnog tjedna.
Inace, posjetila sam i fizijatricu koja mi je rekla kako se misici trebaju vratiti na svoje mjesto, zajedno s kostima da tvore kompaktnu cjelinu ko prije poroda.

----------


## Linea

i moja prijateljica je imala problema s tim, i trebalo je dosta vremena da je prodje... mislim da je cak  dvije godine poslije poroda napokon prestalo boljeti  :/

----------


## Mamita

odite na ultrazvuk

----------


## Rabac

Ja sam imala taj problem i prošlo mi je 2 mj nakon poroda. Ne znam se točno izraziti ali to je kao iščašenje trtične kosti, meni je doc  rekao da će proći 2-3 mj nakon poroda i prošlo!

----------


## Apaurina

As ti miša! Evo, prošlo 6 mjeseci od poroda i meni nikako da prođe. I mislila sam si da je nekakvo išćašenje u pitanju. Nadam se da će proći uskoro. Mislim, kako to liječiti? Longetu nemreš staviti na trticu, ne? S druge strane, možda to što je sad trtica pokretljiva ima i svojih prednosti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rabac

Ne znam kako to liječiti, ali rečeno mi je ako mi ne prođe ili ako je bol nepodnošljiva neka mu se javim pa da ćemo nekako to riješiti što god to značilo! Inače savjetovao mi je neka popijem voltaren forte i da to kao ne škodi bebici pa da bi trebalo proći!

----------


## mljekarica

evo i mene!!! Pet i pol mjeseci od poroda, a sjediti ne mogu dulje od 20 minuta. Neku vecer sam bila na koncertu, da ne govorim kako sam uzivala u glazbi  :Crying or Very sad:  

Onda sam otisla ortopedu. Dijagnoza coccygodynia sa dodatkom postpartialis. Uradila RTG snimak koji pokazuje da se zadnji prsljen malo odvojio od trtice - ali ne pokazuje frakturu. Objasnili mi da to moze biti od poroda, ali i od same trudnoce. U normalnim okolnostima mogla bih masirati Deep Reliefe gelom, Voltarenom i uzimati neki anelgetik, ali posto dojim (na cemu mi je doc iskreno cestitao) slozili smo se da je najbolje da pokusam fizikalnom terapijom. Doc mi je jos preporucio da sjedim na kolutu i pokusam sto manje pritiskati bolno mjesto. Uputio me Fizijatrici koja je jos dodala da su bolovi trtice najcesce dugotrajni, ali ipak nekada prodju. Ukoliko su nepodnosljivi trtica se moze kirurski odstraniti, jer ne igra nikakvu vitalnu ulogu u organizmu. Ali to samo u ekstremnim slucajevima. 

Sutra idem da mi pokazu vjezbe za raditi kuci, pa se javim. I svima preporucujem da naprave RTG snimak - ne smeta dojenju a ipak ti pokaze imas li napuknuce odnosno sto je to sto prouzrokuje takvu bol. 

Pozdrav

----------


## Mercedes

Meni je od poroda prošlo 10 mjeseci i još ponekad znam osjetit bol kao da mi se kosti još nisu vratile na svoje mjesto. Ja si to tak tumačim..

----------


## mljekarica

Bila sam kod fizioterapeutkinje koja mi je pokazala vježbe za olakšavanje bola u trtici. U stvari, radi se o običnim Kegelovim vježbama koje pomažu da se ojačaju mišići karličnog dna i samim time trtica malo rastereti pritiska. E sad, Kegela sam radila i do sada, istina ne baš redovno, ali sada bih trebala najmanje tri puta dnevno po čitavu seriju. Kontrola za dva mjeseca. Vrijedi pokušati.

----------


## paci

Ja sam svoj zadnji pršljen sredila u osnovnoj školi skačući s drveta. Naime pala sam na guzicu i to se tada strgalo a da nitko nije ni skužio (samo me očajno bolilo) sve dok mi se bolovi nakon par godina nisu vratili i doktor u Klaićevoj je postavio takvu dijagnozu - taj zadnji pršljen nije nešto posebno, zarastao je takav i rekao mi je da bih radi tog mogla imati problema u trudnoći (tada mi je to bilo nebitno). Također, rekao je da mnogi ljudi također srede zadnji pršljen a da nikad u životu to ne saznaju (bilo kakav pad može biti uzrok).
E sad su dvije trudnoće i dva poroda iza mene. Nije se dogodilo ništa senzacionalno, u obe trudnoće me trtica bolila, u prvoj možda jače, i nakon poroda isto, ali sve se nakon nekog vremena unormalilo. Sjedenje u šlaufu pomaže, tablete protiv bolova isto, ali trajnog lijeka nema... Pazite kako padate na guze!

----------


## ribica tina

ja sam imala jako probadanje mjesecima samo kad bi vidjela drvenu klupu i trzala sam se i nakon godinu dana kada bi trebala sjesti na nešto tvrdo,poslije drugog poroda to je trajalo oko 6mj,a sad malo,pa prošlo.

----------


## chris blue

I mene je trtica jako boljela nakon poroda. Iznutra, nekako. U prvo vrijeme niti stajati nisam mogla duže od par minuta... sjedenje sf...

Dva mjeseca ležanja su me oporavila. 

Zato se drugog poroda toliko i bojim... :/

----------


## ivana zg

Cure sada ste me uplašile ja trebam roditi svaki tren a imala sam 2 puta operaciju na trtici,imala sam nekakav čir-sinus bla,bla,ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove!

Trebam li to reći mome ginekolgu i može li mi to stvarati probleme pri porodu i poslije???!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :/

----------


## misho

O bože, a ja sam i pala na trticu. Trudna sam 33 tjedna. Ne da ne mogu sjediti, već ne smijem ni misliti odmah me počme boljeti.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## paci

> O bože, a ja sam i pala na trticu. Trudna sam 33 tjedna. Ne da ne mogu sjediti, već ne smijem ni misliti odmah me počme boljeti.


Ako si pala ne znači da si ju strgala. Svakako reci da ginekologu da te boli, ali nemoj paničariti, to će se sigurno sve vrlo brzo vratiti na normalu - ipak si u "drugom" stanju!

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Hello!

Evo, ja sam totalno nova u sudjelovanju u raspravama, ali zato stalno čitam sve - koji mi skoro sve odgovore.

E sad - mene u zadnje vrijeme boli trtica, a u 29+1 sam tjednu trudnoće - Da li bi me trebalo nešto zabrinuti? Nikad nisam imala neke probleme sa trticom...

----------


## chocofan

pozdrav svima, možda nisam na dobroj temi ali eto ovo mi je nekako najsličnije....22 tjedna sam trudna, vec puna dva i pol mjeseca imam jake jake bolove u trtici, koji prelaze i u išijas...eh...na sve se to čovjek navikne i postane mu s vremenom normalna pojava.....ali jučer mi je pukla koža na trtici....ne kao strije kada puknu nego kao da me netko cca 2 cm nožem zarezao....boli i peće......zanima me jeli itko imao sličan problem i kako ga je riješio??

----------


## S2000

Kako izgleda ultrazvuk trtice?

----------


## winnerica

Na kostima tijela se radi rtg snimanje, uzv je za meka tkiva. Treba napraviti rtg zdjelice gdje se vidi trtica ili rtg LS kralježnice da bi bila vidljiva eventualna oštećenja kosti.
Osobno, i sama još nisam otišla na rtg jer nemam s kim djecu ostaviti, a boooli me ko vrag već skoro 5 mj. od poroda  :Sad:  .

----------


## anamix

meni prošlo nakon nekih 7-8 mjeseci. imala sam dojam kao da mi je pukla trtična kost ili najniži krlježnički prsten. sjedenje samo u određenim pozicijama, na pilates lopti nikako (a beba je baš takvo skakutanje obožavao). ugl, trajalo dugo i prošlo. ja mislim da sam se ozlijedila na porodu jer sam, bar mislim, gurala guzicom/trticom ležaj kad me boljelo od trudova. a bogme je boljelo jer sam bila 12 sati na dripu

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam r0dila prije tri i p0l g0dine i trtica me j0š rastura  :Undecided:

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sad tek sk0ntala da je tema prastara  :cupakosu:

----------


## mašnica

Postoje li neke vježbe za navedeni problem bolne trtice?

----------


## Peterlin

> Postoje li neke vježbe za navedeni problem bolne trtice?


Meni su savjetovali Kegelove vježbe, ali trajalo je duuugo... Osim toga preporučili su mi uzimanje kalcija. Ne mogu se sjetiti kako se preparat zvao, ali nije ni važno. Trudnoće djeluju tako da beba pokupi iz organizma majke sve što treba, pa nije loša ideja nadomjestiti kalcij. Možeš otići provjeriti mineralno vitaminski status u ljekarnu, to je obično besplatno. Meni su baš nakon takve provjere ponudili kalcij askorbat umjesto kalcij citrata koji mi je teško sjedao na želudac.

Još o trtici: zdravoseljačka logika mi govori da se tijekom trudnoće i poroda te kosti pomaknu iz svog normalnog položaja, pa negdje pritiskaju živce. Pitaj LOM, ali bilo bi najbolje otići to slikati ili na uzv i onda fizijatru, da ne kreneš napamet s vježbama koje ponekad mogu više štetiti nego koristiti. Sretno...

----------

